# 1940's B.F.Goodrich Challenger..Value?



## Wayne Adam (Aug 25, 2011)

What is a fair price to pay for a '40's Schwinn made B.F. Goodrich Challenger.
 I don't have pictures, but a guy is selling one. It is complete, with surface rust on the entire bike. It is a mens 26" Horn Tank Bike with an excellent tank and the bike,
although very funky looking can be ridden as is...Any idea of value in this condition? Thanks, Wayne


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 26, 2011)

*Bfg*

Depends on condition naturally.. and completeness.  Challenger decal tanks could be DX or Hornet...seems that Hornet (straight bar) bring a bit more.  If the bike is rough but all there...tank light and rack...but rough figure 200 is pretty fair.   And go up from there based on condition...some mint ones can go over 1000.00.  Condition and completeness is everything


----------



## Wayne Adam (Aug 27, 2011)

*Thanks...BFG Info.*

Thanks for the info. This one is complete but totally rusty. The guy wants over $400.00, I think that is way too high also. Thanks again.......Wayne


----------

